# Rifaximin ...



## origin46 (May 10, 2009)

The article says "A targeted antibiotic provides effective and long-lasting relief of Irritable Bowel Syndrome symptoms, according to the results of two multisite Phase III clinical trials designed by Cedars-Sinai researchers. Rifaximin is the first drug treatment for IBS that relieves symptoms while it's being administered and continues to benefit patients after they stop taking the drug."This is the link ... http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/05/100504095220.htmI have taken this antibiotic and found no improvement. My doctor didn't seem awfully surprised. The article however suggests to me that this medicine manages IBS symptoms. But it doesn't state what % of patients found relief. Does anyone else know about details of any study results using Rifaximin, i.e., does it work well even for the majority of IBS sufferers?I have been under the impression that I have had IBS for 40 years. The article and the studies cited give the impression that I have some other problem!! Any input is appreciated.


----------



## ---- (Feb 5, 2011)

I think that Rifaximin is only effective if you've tested positive for SIBO.Have you had the Hydrogen Breath Test?


----------



## origin46 (May 10, 2009)

---- said:


> I think that Rifaximin is only effective if you've tested positive for SIBO.Have you had the Hydrogen Breath Test?


----------



## origin46 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks. Looks like I found the answer I was looking for ... hardly a ringing endorsement. Interesting that the placebo group turned up such high numbers."Pooled data on a total of 1,260 patients indicated that 40.7% had "adequate relief" of their symptoms following a two-week course of rifaximin, compared with 31.7% of patients taking placebo (P=0.0008), reported Mark Pimentel, MD, of Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles."


----------

